# My new digital piano!



## IrishLass (Jul 2, 2019)

I scrimped and saved and was able to buy this beauty over the weekend.... on sale.... new!







It's a Roland HP 704 (which just came out on the market in April of this year). It looks like an acoustic upright, especially when I close the lid just enough to hide the digital display, but the key-bed action and speaker system make it feel and sound amazingly like an acoustic concert grand piano.

It's a big upgrade from my previous digital piano that we'd owned for 13 years-  a Roland FP 5. That one now belongs to my niece who had been wanting a portable digital with full 88 weighted keys, touch-sensitivity and damper pedal with half-pedal capabilities (all of which it has/is). In spite of it's age, it's still in great condition and she's very happy with it.

And I am so happy with mine, too...... only I now have to up my damper pedaling technique, which this new piano with it's very realistic harmonic resonance capability has revealed to me is quite pitifully and embarrassingly lacking! Ack! lol The FP 5 spoiled me rotten in that department. I could keep its damper pedal depressed without ever lifting my foot throughout the entirety of every song I played without the sounds colliding and getting muddy, but not so with this beauty. If I'm not listening closely and being mindful of releasing the damper pedal with every chord change (like how one would normally do on a real piano), it shows me absolutely no mercy! 

So... guess what I've been doing the past recent hours......watching every pedaling technique video on Youtube and practicing..... and oh my goodness! It's like how it was back when I was learning stick-shift on a car! Songs that I'd memorized and had been able to play so beautifully with smoothness are now stalling _everywhere_.....just like what my car did when I was learning stick-shift. lol  

Things are looking hopeful that it's starting to sink in, though.....after many awkward stalls and starts this morning, I was finally able to kinda sorta stumble my way through _most_ of Moonlight Sonata without _too_ much cacophony going on and getting out of hand. On my FP5 I had progressed this year to being able to play Moonlight from memory smoothly without a hitch, and with my eyes closed at that, but to have heard me earlier this morning, one would have thought I was just learning it for the first time! lol It was pretty pathetic, I must confess.

Well, back to the grindstone! I am determined to get this pedaling business ingrained enough so that it eventually becomes as natural to me as driving stick-shift.


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2019)

Congratulations Irish Lass. I'm sure you'll get your new pedal technique down in no time and will have many happy hours with this beautiful new instrument!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 2, 2019)

That is Sweet !  We almost got that for me DD but we got one that was smaller but weighted 88 keys.
At $800 for that one on sale I couldn't afford that one let alone a nice one like yours.
It's a Yamaha


----------



## KristaY (Jul 2, 2019)

That's gorgeous IrishLass! I'm still using my MIL's hand me down. She got it for her 13th birthday (so close to 70 years ago) but I'm not parting with it for anything. When she comes to my house I can usually entice her to sit down and play even though it needs a serious tune up, lol. I've never played on a digital piano so that's seriously interesting to me!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 3, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Congratulations Irish Lass. I'm sure you'll get your new pedal technique down in no time and will have many happy hours with this beautiful new instrument!



 Thanks! I'm getting the hang of it now much better and don't feel as clumsy, but I definitely need to keep practicing!




Lin19687 said:


> That is Sweet !  We almost got that for me DD but we got one that was smaller but weighted 88 keys.
> At $800 for that one on sale I couldn't afford that one let alone a nice one like yours.
> It's a Yamaha



I wonder if yours is the same Yamaha model that was on my list of possible contenders....... After much research online, I had narrowed my choices down to 3 different console models with 88 fully weighted/touch sensitive keys to try out that were within the budget range that I had set aside: the Yamaha CLP 645, the Roland LX 705 and the Roland HP 704.

Thankfully, I was able to find a piano store not too far away from me that had all 3 models their showroom that I could play/try out before making any final decision.....and best of all, they were having their annual store-wide sale! Win win!!!

It's funny, but before I went into the showroom, I had it all figured out in my mind that my choice would most likely get quickly narrowed down to either the Yamaha and the LX705, or the Yamaha and the HP 704, but surprisingly, the Yamaha was quickly bumped off the list and it came down to a battle between the 2 Rolands. lol 

The Yamaha's key-bed action was just not to my liking _at all_-  too heavy/hard to play- i.e., it demanded way too much exertion from my muscles than they were willing to put up with. I felt my arms and fingers quickly tiring out on it, but not so with the two Rolands. Their key-bed actions were much better suited to me and a joy to play.

In the end, I chose the HP 704 over the LX 705 because the design of the console was more pleasing to my eyes, and more importantly, I liked the sound that came out of it better. It just sounded richer/more full and more realistic to my ears. And it also didn't hurt that it was less expensive. 



KristaY said:


> That's gorgeous IrishLass! I'm still using my MIL's hand me down. She got it for her 13th birthday (so close to 70 years ago) but I'm not parting with it for anything. When she comes to my house I can usually entice her to sit down and play even though it needs a serious tune up, lol. I've never played on a digital piano so that's seriously interesting to me!



That's so cool to have a hand-me-down piano in the family. I have a feeling that when the time comes that mine will go to my niece. She's the only one in the family besides me that loves playing piano.

Digital pianos have come a long way from when they were first introduced. Sound technology has improved so much over recent years that it's hard for my ear to pick out a real acoustic piano from a really good digital. I personally like having a digital piano because it never has to be tuned, although mine has the ability to give each note different tunings if I so desire (not that I foresee myself having that desire at this point, lol). 


IrishLass


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 3, 2019)

As you can see
I am glad I didn't spend more. I don't have a stand for it $$ just was not in the budget and the money I spent I really didn't have . But the poor girl has nothing 


It is a P-115 as the others were over $1000.

You need to play them to see what you like.  I Loved the Roland but she was not too keen on it for some reason.
She is self taught and is good for ear playing, very good.  I couldn't afford lessons nor bring her due to working and it is just her and I.


----------



## lsg (Jul 3, 2019)

Wow, nice piano!


----------



## cerelife (Jul 3, 2019)

Gorgeous!!! I have an older upright Yamaha Clavinova, and the main thing that made me choose a digital piano over a traditional piano is that lovely harpsichord setting! I ADORE Bach!!!
I had been saving up to buy the baby grand version someday, but blew the money I had managed to save on a new custom made violin from Romania. NO REGRETS!!! It's a beautiful instrument designed for chamber music and I love it


----------



## Rembetissa (Jul 4, 2019)

I miss our digital! Easier to teach my students on, honestly. All I have now is an old Yamaha upright. Stiff action, VERY bright, and had to super glue the pedal so it works

Regarding re-learning to pedal: your ears are your best assets! Really play slowly and listen to make sure you are catching what (and only what) you want with the pedal.


----------



## cerelife (Jul 4, 2019)

And just to share a silly story about music and feeling clumsy:
I've loved this piece of music from the first time I heard it in the movie "Candyman" back in the 80's. It's a little eerie, yet hauntingly beautiful. It spoke to me, so I decided to learn it several years ago. I found the sheet music online, paid for it, and printed it out. It didn't look that complicated so I couldn't figure out WHY it sounded sooooo wrong when I attempted to play it. In frustration, I took the sheet music to a friend who is an amazing musician and he played it perfectly! Arrggghhh....what am I doing wrong here??? So he had me sit down and play and just started laughing, saying look at your left hand notation. I AM...and it's still wrong!!! "Look again and check out your clef." Well THAT would explain why it sounded so wrong - both hands play Treble clef!!! DUH...I felt like an idiot! Live and learn.
And BTW, it sounds even better on the harpsichord setting 
Here's the piano version, and the movie version of the song in the next link:


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 6, 2019)

Congratulations on the beautiful new piano.   May music fill your home and your heart!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 7, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> View attachment 40103
> As you can see
> I am glad I didn't spend more. I don't have a stand for it $$ just was not in the budget and the money I spent I really didn't have . But the poor girl has nothing
> View attachment 40104
> ...



I hear that's a very good portable digital! I'd be scouring the nearby Goodwill stores for a stand.



			
				Lin19687 said:
			
		

> You need to play them to see what you like.  I Loved the Roland but she was not too keen on it for some reason.



True that. I'm so glad I played each of my preliminary choices before buying. My hands would be slapping me if I had bought the Yamaha CLP 645 based on reviews alone.



			
				Lin9687 said:
			
		

> She is self taught and is good for ear playing, very good.  I couldn't afford lessons nor bring her due to working and it is just her and I.




That's how I started out.....self taught (in my late 20's).....with a little help from my hubby who's a trumpet player. He taught me how to read music and he bought me my first digital piano- the portable Roland FP5 I mentioned somewhere above. Beyond that he was somewhat useless, because piano is not his forte, lol. From there I got some Piano Guy (Scott Houston) books after watching him teach his method on PBS. Others may find his method 'unorthodox', but it worked wonderfully for me because my goal was not be a concert pianist or anything like that.....I just wanted to play for my own enjoyment, and that still has not changed.

Fast forward to 1 1/2 - 2 years ago with my niece getting her music degree and offering piano and voice lessons. I started taking piano lessons from her because my appreciation for the piano and classical music had grown to a whole new level, and I found I really wanted to learn more and broaden my horizons. I really love playing classical and/or classical-type pieces and have been mainly sticking to playing that genre of music the most part. Right now I'm learning 'River Flows In You' by Yiruma. It's slow going, but it's getting there.



cerelife said:


> Gorgeous!!! I have an older upright Yamaha Clavinova, and the main thing that made me choose a digital piano over a traditional piano is that lovely harpsichord setting! I ADORE Bach!!!



I love the harpsichord setting, too....and the acoustic guitar setting is a favorite as well. My new piano also has a setting called 'Magical Piano' and I'm growing quite fond of it. It's a dreamy, bell/harp-like sound that's very pretty.

I'm starting to love Bach, too! What a genius! I've been learning more about his history, and wow....what an incredibly gifted fellow! It just blows my mind with how quickly he could just throw a composition together seemingly in a matter of hours, and being able to write out the music for all the different instruments...... and be able to do it day after day! In the words of Darth Vader...."Impressive!" lol


IrishLass


----------



## Rembetissa (Jul 7, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> True that. I'm so glad I played each of my preliminary choices before buying. My hands would be slapping me if I had bought the Yamaha CLP 645 based on reviews alone.



Yes! When it comes to digitals, maker names tell you so little about the quality of an instrument! I've played Casios that are more impressive than some Yamahas.


----------

